# Boer Doeling, Poppy :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Capriole's Precariously Pompous, aka Poppy. She is 9 months old and almost 150lbs.  I love this doe! She finished the show season with 68 points this year and we had a blast showing her! We have had her for several months now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful & she knows it!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Poppy! I just love her  68 points! Wow!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Love that doe! She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is one solid beautiful girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful girl!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She looks great


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish my one white legged doe looked like yours  maybe I could swap them and you would never notice  she really is a stunning girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! lol... I'd probably notice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Stunning. Definitely has that show presence!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam and Julie.  Yes she does.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a gorgeous gal  Who dipped her leg in marshmallow :-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura.


----------

